# MVA, two cars in the sticks at night, and one Caddy ambulance...



## mycrofft (Aug 19, 2008)

The driver of the car at fault, a drunken unaccompanied teenager in his Dad's Honda, crossed the white line and meshed left headlights with a stationwagon full of a family of five. (This was before cell phones and the road was VERY dark). Someone had CB'ed a mayday to local FD and the vollies had called for the ambulance.
So, the driver has blood on the seat between his legs, and the lower half of the steering wheel bent forward....eek...but discover it is due to broken nose (also before airbags). Left upper arm with impact lac (also no standard shoulder harnesses). So with help of Bryan Hospital Heart Team we C-spined, boarded and moved this pt to the ambulance. The stationwagoneers, including some big-old farmboys, have various contusions and scrapes, but their car was much heavier and they sort of restrained each other. One needed a sling.

So, all emergency vehicles start out on our separate ways, we have three big surly farmboys angry at whoever did this to them on then bench seat, and an unconscious young twerp all fastened up on the litter, and I'm wedged in at his feet. He's breathing just fine, the siren's wailing away but the road's nice and smooth, when out of nowhere one of the bigboys says:

" I wish I could get my hands on the nogood #^$*#r who did this!".

Another looks at the kid on the litter and says "Who's this?".

Oh my....

"He was another guy hurt in the crash" I said. We arrived fifteen minutes later at the local ER and all got sorted out and treated.

Ah, and the kid with the open vodka bottle in the Honda?
The ER director's son.
Remember whose car?


----------

